# Catch up - uses a tuner?



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Can't remember but if I've seen this raised before, but I ran something from catch up last night and I got the need to change channel and cancel a recording message on the TiVo. I assumed that catch up would come from the built-in modem and not use a tuner, but clearly not. Is this normal behaviour or a bug?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The former 

I had the same problem last night. Happily sat watching something from TVChoice OD when that "about to record" message popped-up and I realised it was going to record three things at once!

Oh well. That's the good thing about OD; you can always go back to it!


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for confirming. And I discovered why all three tuners were in use. I'd set an autorecord wishlist for Jools Holland Later..., which was a bad idea because of the multiple BBC regions thing. Grrrr, wish they would go back to "fav channels" functionality for searches and wishlists.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

VOD uses a tuner... iPlayer doesn't as I discovered the other week 
So I can only assume any of the apps like youtube and any other upcoming video apps won't use a tuner


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

jonphil said:


> VOD uses a tuner... iPlayer doesn't as I discovered the other week
> So I can only assume any of the apps like youtube and any other upcoming video apps won't use a tuner


That's interesting. However the programme on catch up was The Great British Bakeoff (BBC2), which I would have thought would have been covered by iPlayer.

The strange thing about it was that we started watching it from catch up only about 15 minutes after the programme had finished it's live broadcast - that used to be too quick for Virgin's iPlayer feed to update. We also got to play it really quickly through the menu, rather than the 17 steps it normally takes to navigate On Demand


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> VOD uses a tuner... iPlayer doesn't as I discovered the other week


Yes. The iPlayer is basically the web version, so uses the internal modem. As do the other apps.


browellm said:


> That's interesting. However the programme on catch up was The Great British Bakeoff (BBC2), which I would have thought would have been covered by iPlayer.


Okay, now I'm


----------



## danbayliss (Feb 22, 2011)

It depends how you access the content. 

If you access it via the BBC catchup on demand folders it will use a broadcast tuner. If you access it via BBC iPlayer it uses the modem.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah! Okay. Thanks fancy-dan 



danbayliss said:


> ... the BBC catchup on demand folders...


Does this include the 'backwards EPG'?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

You get that message whatever you're doing - I've frequently had it when watching a recording, for example (and also when only 1 tuner was in use.. it's a bit buggy, to put it mildly...). Just let it change channel and it'll go away.


----------

